# WMR200 Oregon - perda de sinal!



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2011 às 21:31)

*Oregon Cientific WMR200*

- Nos últimos dias tenho tido perda de sinal tanto do pluviómetro bem como do anemómetro.
Esta condição não aconteceu durante quase 1 ano.

Já fiz manutenção dos 2 sensores (o pluviómetro 2 vezes) e substituição das pilhas por novas pilhas alcalinas (EVOIA da Panasonic) bastantes resistentes às condições meteorológicas e com excelente durabilidade.
Já mudei de posição o receptor da estação base - inicialmente recebe os dados com a proximidade dos sensores, mas depois tende a de vez em quando perder a recepção dos sinais.

O sensor de temp.\humidade está à mesma distância e não perde sinal.

*Alguma ideia que possa ajudar na resolução disto?*


----------



## SicoStorm (23 Fev 2011 às 22:35)

Expõe o problema à Oregon (Mail)


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2011 às 22:39)

As estações meteorológicas por norma nas zonas húmidas como é o Minho mas no geral o litoral, estão mais sujeitas a problemas devido aos altos níveis de humidade em termos médios. As oregons são terrivelmente problemáticas quando estão em zonas húmidas como é o caso da tua, se calhar não estás com problemas de conexão mas sim com os próprios instrumentos e a sua transmissão, quando tempo aquecer e a humidade diminuir se calhar volta tudo ao normal.


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2011 às 22:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> As estações meteorológicas por norma nas zonas húmidas como é o Minho mas no geral o litoral, estão mais sujeitas a problemas devido aos altos níveis de humidade em termos médios. As oregons são terrivelmente problemáticas quando estão em zonas húmidas como é o caso da tua, se calhar não estás com problemas de conexão mas sim com os próprios instrumentos e a sua transmissão, quando tempo aquecer e a humidade diminuir se calhar volta tudo ao normal.



Nem mais, comigo já se passou o mesmo, especialmente com o pluviómetro. 

A solução para o teu caso (e foi o que fiz no meu caso) é esperar para que seja o próprio tempo a resolver isso... Essas crises  de falhas de sinal podem demorar horas, dias ou mesmo semanas, ou escassos minutos.

Um aparte, até acho estranho o meu anemómetro nunca ter perdido o sinal, tirando uma vez ou outra, desde que tenho a estação. As pilhas estão portanto há 3 anos dentro do anemómetro (ainda são as "de origem" que vinham com a estação) e não o tenho ligado a nenhum painel solar, e até hoje ainda se aguentaram e continuam a aguentar.  Não sei como nem porquê, mas depois de muitos temporais, frio, calor, humidade e mais humidade, parece que as pilhas ainda "são novas" pois o sinal mantém-se sempre constante.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2011 às 23:25)

Obrigado pela atenção
De facto eu já pensei na hipótese da humidade poder interferir com a transmissão de dados por parte dos sensores. O que me levava a estranhar era o facto de que ao trazer o pluviómetro para perto da estação-base, a estação reconhecia quase de imediato o mesmo; ao afastar para além de 10 metros ele deixava de o reconhecer.

Utilizei o "famoso" _W40_ nas partes eléctricas\electrónicas dos sensores uma vez que é dieléctrico e pode ajudar a afastar\eliminar a humidade em excesso. Parece que no pluviómetro até deu certo na 1ª vez, porque apesar da chuva constante que tive nos 3 dias seguintes o sinal era bom - Mas ontem ao final do dia voltou a perder o sinal (o nevoeiro foi muito denso esta última noite).

Se for problema relacionado com a humidade vou ter um grande berbicacho para resolver no futuro - esta zona é mesmo assim, não há volta a dar. Se souberem de alguma forma mais eficaz para eventualmente proteger as partes eléctricas postem aqui...


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2011 às 23:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Obrigado pela atenção
> De facto eu já pensei na hipótese da humidade poder interferir com a transmissão de dados por parte dos sensores. O que me levava a estranhar era o facto de que ao trazer o pluviómetro para perto da estação-base, a estação reconhecia quase de imediato o mesmo; ao afastar para além de 10 metros ele deixava de o reconhecer.
> 
> Utilizei o "famoso" _W40_ nas partes eléctricas\electrónicas dos sensores uma vez que é dieléctrico e pode ajudar a afastar\eliminar a humidade em excesso. Parece que no pluviómetro até deu certo na 1ª vez, porque apesar da chuva constante que tive nos 3 dias seguintes o sinal era bom - Mas ontem ao final do dia voltou a perder o sinal (o nevoeiro foi muito denso esta última noite).
> ...



Aconteceu-me isso 1 vez em 2 anos que tenho a estação mais concretamente no pluviometro, abri o pluvi, e sequei bem a placa electrónica  com o secador e até hoje não voltou a acontecer 

Ps: revesti o pluviometro com um plástico impermeável para não estar directamente em contacto com a água e parece que resultou


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Fev 2011 às 00:06)

spiritmind disse:


> Ps: revesti o pluviometro com um *plástico impermeável* para não estar directamente em contacto com a água e parece que resultou



O plástico é de que tipo? E o que é que envolveste especificamente? Só a placa electrónica ou mais alguma coisa?

Nos próximos dias, e como não há previsão de chuva, vou tentar abrir o mesmo e deixá-lo dentro de casa numa janela ao sol para o secar. Quanto ao anemómetro vou ver como fazer.
Como ainda não tenho a estação on-line não será assim tanta a perda dos sensors por uns dias mas...é sempre chato!


----------



## alamcar (24 Fev 2011 às 10:34)

Bom dia

Tenho uma estação do mesmo modelo e constato que é pouco fiável tanto em resistência como em fiabilidade dos valores transmitidos.
A primeira que tive uma 918 ao fim de quase dois anos faltava um mês para o fim da garantia, deixou de haver comunicarão entre o sensor exterior e a base.
Fui onde a tinha comprado e eles disseram-me que aquele material não tinha reparação, e entregaram-me um talão com o valor que eu tinha pago pela estação. Óptimo, eu aproveitei para adquirir um modelo um pouco mais evoluído e decidi-me pela WMR200.
Ao fim de um ano e um mês começaram a aparecer alguns problemas, que culminou com a falta de comunicação do sensor de temperatura com a base. (novamente falta de comunicação, parece que é cronico).
Desloquei-me há loja para que me substituíssem o sensor exterior. Aí aconselhara-me que enviassem a estação toda para manutenção da fabrica (?) porque poderia haver mais algum problema e assim ficava melhor servido.
Então fui desmontar a estação e qual é o meu espanto a célula fotovoltaica esta cheia de agua, o balde do  pluviometro  estava ligeiramente preso.
E embalei toda a estação e entreguei. (penso que foi para França).
Ao fim de dez dias tinha foi-me entregue uma estação nova em casa. Óptimo, bom serviço.
Antes da montagem, juntei a estação base com o sensor de temperatura e verifiquei que havia uma diferença de mais de meio grau .
Gostaria de colocar a foto mas ela agora não me aparece, logo que apareça eu colocarei aqui.
O meu conselho se está dentro da garantia devolva.


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2011 às 10:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> As estações meteorológicas por norma nas zonas húmidas como é o Minho mas no geral o litoral, estão mais sujeitas a problemas devido aos altos níveis de humidade em termos médios. As oregons são terrivelmente problemáticas quando estão em zonas húmidas como é o caso da tua, se calhar não estás com problemas de conexão mas sim com os próprios instrumentos e a sua transmissão, quando tempo aquecer e a humidade diminuir se calhar volta tudo ao normal.



No final de Dezembro o meu pluviómetro deixou de comunicar com a estação... coloquei-o dentro de casa, troquei pilhas, fiz resets, desmontei-o, sequei-o com o secador do cabelo... (retirei todas as aranhas que o tinham colonizado no interior...) népia! 

Fui ao ebay, comprei outro! Recebi-o em 15 dias...

O velhinho, se calhar no verão deixo-o 2 tardes ao sol e logo se vê!


----------



## Kraliv (24 Fev 2011 às 11:50)

Boas,


Eu tenho uma WMR200 a funcionar desde 2008 e nunca tive problema nenhum de comunicação e/ou interferências 

Apenas a famosa HR do sensor externo foi "_morrendo aos poucos_"...mas nada que uma pequena, mas delicada, operação  não tenha resolvido e agora já está funcionando


----------



## jpproenca (24 Fev 2011 às 16:45)

alamcar disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Tenho uma estação do mesmo modelo e constato que é pouco fiável tanto em resistência como em fiabilidade dos valores transmitidos.
> A primeira que tive uma 918 ao fim de quase dois anos faltava um mês para o fim da garantia, deixou de haver comunicarão entre o sensor exterior e a base.
> ...



Sortudo!
A minha WMR-918, tive de ficar com ela para 'bibelot' depois de ir a reparar à Alemanha na garantia (consola e anemómetro) e voltar, e, passado pouco tempo, deixar de funcionar, primeiro o pluviómetro e o anemómetro, e depois a consola. Restam os 3 termo-higrómetros e o baro-termo-higrómetro a trabalhar sozinhos e a emitir via rádio para o boneco!
Sem querer influenciar os possuidores de Oregon Scientific, que muito respeito, para mim nunca mais. 
Agora tenho uma Auriol que me custou um décimo do preço da WMR-918 e á qual, face ao preço, não posso exigir muito.
Pode ser que um dia tenha uma Davis (com ligação por fios).

Cumprimentos,
J.P.Proença


----------



## Puma (24 Fev 2011 às 21:26)

Boas...

Uma curiosidade: O termo-higrómetro está colocado dentro de um RS " como deve de ser " ou está a ser utilizado o RS que acompanha a estação ?

A minha WMR 200 está no activo desde Setembro, e ate agora tem-se portado bem


----------



## alamcar (24 Fev 2011 às 22:19)

Boa noite

Como a foto já apareceu ela aqui vai.
Em termos de percentagem não é muito mas no estado actual da técnica é imperdoável. Qual deles é que está certo? No mínimo isto devia estar calibrado de fabrica, embora não se possa considerar um equipamento profissional, mas o seu custo já é significativo.


http://www.sendspace.com/file/acw2j9


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2011 às 22:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> O plástico é de que tipo? E o que é que envolveste especificamente? Só a placa electrónica ou mais alguma coisa?
> 
> Nos próximos dias, e como não há previsão de chuva, vou tentar abrir o mesmo e deixá-lo dentro de casa numa janela ao sol para o secar. Quanto ao anemómetro vou ver como fazer.
> Como ainda não tenho a estação on-line não será assim tanta a perda dos sensors por uns dias mas...é sempre chato!



Envolvi as paredes do pluviometro com autocolante impermeável e no interior coloquei um pouco de cortiça no compartimento das pilhas  Até agora esta tudo ok


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Fev 2011 às 23:15)

spiritmind disse:


> Envolvi as paredes do pluviometro com autocolante impermeável e no interior coloquei um pouco de cortiça no compartimento das pilhas  Até agora esta tudo ok



Colocaste alguma protecção na placa electrónica? Ou apenas o plástico nas paredes?

Parece-me que o problema então poderá ser na parte emissora do sinal, não propriamente na antena (parecem 2 molas), uma vez que ao aproximar o sensor a poucos metros da estação ela capta o sinal quase de imediato.
Se percebesse mais da arte e tivesse o desenho da electrónica\placa talvez fosse directo à zona responsável pela emissão do sinal (talvez haja perda de potência emissora).


----------



## alamcar (25 Fev 2011 às 10:08)

Não se deve envolver os circuitos electrónicos com nenhum material, pois pode provoca ressoamento, e a concentração de humidade é muito maior.  Existe um spray para aplicar sobre os circuitos electrónicos em especial na parte do circuito impresso, utilizado pelos fabricantes para equipamentos que são fornecidos para regiões muito húmidas.


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2011 às 10:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Colocaste alguma protecção na placa electrónica? Ou apenas o plástico nas paredes?
> 
> Parece-me que o problema então poderá ser na parte emissora do sinal, não propriamente na antena (parecem 2 molas), uma vez que ao aproximar o sensor a poucos metros da estação ela capta o sinal quase de imediato.
> Se percebesse mais da arte e tivesse o desenho da electrónica\placa talvez fosse directo à zona responsável pela emissão do sinal (talvez haja perda de potência emissora).



No circuito não mexi, apenas no compartimento das pilhas para elas não apanharem humidade, e apenas revesti as paredes do pluviometro com a película impermeável


----------



## zejorge (2 Mar 2011 às 19:07)

Olá boa tarde


Quanto à perda de sinal,melhorei substancialmente quando "construí " uma pequena parabólica que acoplei à antena da consola, tendo assim melhorado a recepção.
Posteriormente, consegui um local para a consola (parapeito da janela) que praticamente resolveu os problemas. Neste aspecto da comunicação, entre os sensores e a consola, a Oregon deixa muito a desejar.
Actualmente tenho um outro problema, que passa pelo sensor de UV.
Há já vários dias, que emite o sinal (recepcionado  pela consola), mas sempre com o valor a zero, o que não é correcto.
Que se passará ???
Alguém me poderá dar umas dicas......

Cumpts


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mar 2011 às 21:21)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> 
> Quanto à perda de sinal,melhorei substancialmente quando "construí " uma pequena parabólica que acoplei à antena da consola, tendo assim melhorado a recepção.
> ...



Já experimentaste reiniciar a consola ?


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mar 2011 às 22:52)

> Já experimentaste reiniciar a consola ?



Eu também ainda não experimentei...fará alguma diferença?
Hoje cheguei à consola ao final do dia e não tinha dados do sensor de temperatura\humidade exterior; coloquei a estação à procura e imediatamente detectou o sensor. O estranho disto é que já vai no 3º sensor com dificuldade na captação (1º o pluviómetro e depois o anemómetro).
Começo a suspeitar que não é defeito...é feitio da marca!


----------



## zejorge (2 Mar 2011 às 23:18)

Ola Daniel

Na verdade já reiniciei a consola assim como o próprio sensor de UV, retirando-lhe as pilhas e fazendo resert.

Sera que foi o sensor que deu o berro ?

Cumpts


----------



## Kraliv (3 Mar 2011 às 10:20)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> Quanto à perda de sinal,melhorei substancialmente quando "construí " uma pequena parabólica que acoplei à antena da consola, tendo assim melhorado a recepção.
> ...
> ...




A melhor solução, embora não aumente a qualidade aos sensores Oregon  , passa por alterar a própria antena da consola.

No forum estrangeiro encontrei a seguinte _mod_:
















Conforme dá para ver pela ultima foto esta alteração vai permitir colocar uma nova antena (ficha tipo SMA) tal como se utiliza nos rádio-emissores.


----------



## Puma (3 Mar 2011 às 13:19)

Kraliv, muito interessante as fotos colocadas 

Como já referi em outros posts, inicialmente tive mais problemas de recepção de sinal com a minha WMR200 do que com a famosa Auriol, para as mesmas localizações quer de consola quer de sensores.

Após algumas experiencias, consequi colocar a consola e os senores externos de forma a não perder os respectivos sinais.

Quando coloquei o RS artesanal, voltei a ter problemas de recepção do sinal do sensor de temperatura/humidade.

Virei o sensor 180 Graus e ficou melhor embora por vezes tivesses quebras de sinal. 

Posteriormente enrolei á antena da consola uma fio electrico, fincando sensivelmente mais cumprido uns 10 centimetros em relação á antena e com a ponta descarnada, e até hoje nunca mais tive problemas de recepção em todos os sensores incluindo UV.


----------

